# Unread posts



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Did something change with the forums lately? The dots on the side seem to be missing and I can't jump to the first unread post. I have to start each topic at the beginning.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

All seems to be working fine for me. MacBook on Chrome. We have not made anything changes to the site.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

David -- I did a multiquote post a bit ago. The posts that I quoted didn't show the posters name or time. I to was wondering if something was different tonight.

You at your pad in upstate NY?

EDIT: Here is the thread. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222152-time-for-my-upgrade-minis-to-hddvrs/?p=3428129

But when I went back to it, the names/times were there. Weird.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The "dots" are there as always - using Firefox 47.0.1


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

trh said:


> You at your pad in upstate NY?


Yes we are... http://www.outsideourbubble.com/live-cam-bott-lott-view


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Changed from executive 2 to default theme and everything is back to normal


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dunno what skin I am using but the black dots are gone for me also.....

Dave could you see what skin Im on please??


Could you please see if you could put the dots back on this skin?? No reason to temove them,they make it much easier!

Am I on executive 2?? -- Im not sure.........


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> Am I on executive 2?? -- I'm not sure.........


The available themes are "Executive 2 DBSTalk Default" and "Executive2 - Lighter Text Background", so both themes are named 'Executive 2'. Evidently you must have the "Executive2 - Lighter Text Background" theme selected as that theme here exhibits the issue described. Try switching to the "Executive 2 DBSTalk Default" theme and see if the thread status icons reappear. To change themes; look at the bottom of the page and click the "Change Theme" link. Then select the other theme and verify that the thread status icons have returned. If they have, then the issue is likely with the "Executive2 - Lighter Text Background" theme.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I suppose I could do that but why doesnt David want to fix it? -- He offers both skins and I am saddend by how worse things get all the time!!!!!!!

Why should I have to change skins?? -- Im using one he offers so I just dont see why.....


I dunno....... Im not happy about many things


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> I dunno....... Im not happy about many things


What browser version are you using?
If you are still using IE6 (with MyIE2 in front) please upgrade to a modern browser.
The site will work best when viewed in a current browser.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

"He offers both skins and I am saddend by how worse things get all the time!!!!!!!"

I loved this. We have not made any changes to the site or skins in a VERY LONG TIME (years maybe). So it has been like this for a very long time and until now, no one has every reported it.

As far as "I am saddend by how worse things get all the time!!!!!!!""

Well, again, nothing has changed and thus nothing can get "worse" if it has not changed. If you are unhappy, sorry to read that, but seeing we have not done anything different in a long time, well, not sure what to say as I surely would not visit a site that made me unhappy. Especially when unhappy about "many things".


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im sorry Dave but the dots were there and then they dissapeared (And someone else commented also) so something DID change....

But I dont wanna make you mad so Im not gonna say anymore about it 


I like this site and if I continue you may think I dont.......


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you try on a different computer? The forum does act slightly different between them, although they both have the same browser and OS.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Both my computers have lost the dots as already mentioned by the OP. It was about the same time as the original post.
I just went thru all possible settings that are available to us and could not find anything that I could change to possibly bring them back.
Now, to the left where the dots used to be, I just have a gray vertical bar. When I read a post and then go back the bar will have a break in it for the posts that I have read.

I did notice yesterday that an update to Windows 10 had changed my color scheme and for an example, the time of day in the task bar was now black where it had been white. Something like this could make the dots appear that they are not there when in fact they are there but the same color as the background that was behind them.
I wonder how many of us that are having this problem are running Windows 10.
Also, if a change to our color theme, scheme, etc. could possibly make them show again.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been reading the posts on this thread and I don't understand it because I have no idea what Dots you guys are talking about.

What screen do/did they show up on?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:


> I've been reading the posts on this thread and I don't understand it because I have no idea what Dots you guys are talking about.
> 
> What screen do/did they show up on?


Look at my pdf in the previous post. Where the vertical bar on the left of the post is. The areas that are gray used to have a black dot there to indicate that it was unread. After you read it the dot would go away. Now it is gray bar and after it is read the gray turns to white.
At least that is the way it is on both of my computers. One is a Desktop and the other is a Laptop.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Billzebub said:


> Changed from executive 2 to default theme and everything is back to normal


I just found where to change the theme ( very bottom left of the page ). I changed from one to the other and now my dots are back also.

Thanks Billzebub


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

No dots for me, but I've never have them. I have My Forums filter set for those I'm interested in, select Content Not Read (near top left) and then select New Content in near the top right corner. When I read a thread, it goes away.

That way the only thing I see are items I haven't read yet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

After following this thread, I'm seeing spots before my eyes.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nick said:


> After following this thread, I'm seeing spots before my eyes.


If you posted in a thread your spot turns into a star.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I changed from one to the other and now my dots are back also.


Thanks for confirming what I mentioned. Since I don't use Windows 10, I can also confirm the issue has nothing to do with that OS or the use of an older browser. The theme may not have been modified by humans in years, but clearly it behaves differently than the default theme.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> If you posted in a thread your spot turns into a star.


Yes, thank you, I know. I've made just a few posts over the 14 years I have been on the site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As was mentioned in a thread more than a year ago, Executive 2 DBSTalk Default is the only supported theme on our forum. If you are using the "lighter" theme (which I believe is available to club members) you may experience problems. (If you are using an obsolete browser or turning off features that the skin relies on you will also experience problems.)


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fo those that wanted the dots on the Executive 2 - Lighter Text Background theme, they should be back now. David was absolutely right in that we haven't changed a single thing in at least a year. These themes and all images, etc. are cached on the site server and should never change. Somehow the cache for the lighter theme just lost the image for that dot. I recached it and, at least for me, the dots are back.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Please bare with me as I don't use the "Executive2 - Lighter Text Background" theme and am not familiar with what that theme is suppose to look like. I switched over and the thread status icons are back. One observation. Are the thread status icons suppose to be the same ones used for the "Executive 2 DBSTalk Default" theme or is there a set of images that has a 'Lighter' background that would match the other thread status icons when using that theme?

Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> For those that wanted the dots on the Executive 2 - Lighter Text Background theme, they should be back now.


Yes they are back..... Im glad Dave fixed the issue.... I hope I didnt make him mad.... He is my friend and I have always loved this site!!


----------

